# Is The Menagerie closing?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I notice there is a "For Sale" sign in front of Menagerie pet store on Parliament St. Is it just transferring to another owner or do they plan to shut it down? Anybody know? What's happening to Harold is he going to keep working with fish somewhere else in the GTA?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

God, i hope not. I've never been there but everyone has been telling me to go there. After this huge parasite incident ill probably go there for my fish stock anyways haha. I hope it isn't for sale considering all the good stuff i hear about it


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh god are you serious?!?! I hope they're not closing, I'll bike by today and see whats up. Harold's a great guy and so is the rest of his staff, let's hope this place isn't closing. If anything I could see them moving but not closing, they get too much business to just close like that.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Considering everyone in Toronto either suggests finatics for cichlids or the menagerie for tropical fish and plants, I highly doubt they are not Doug well on business. This site is basically an advertisement for them


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> Considering everyone in Toronto either suggests finatics for cichlids or the menagerie for tropical fish and plants, I highly doubt they are not Doug well on business. This site is basically an advertisement for them


It's not even the whole fish/plants side of it, they have more room for the dogs/pets then they do fish and plants, I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure it's there bread and butter. Also they carry exotic pets like lizards and what not which most stores downtown do not, giving them a huge advantage for reptile lovers. I know this site does lots of marketing for them but for many Cabbagetown residents Menagerie is just the place to go, theres a petvalue down the street but..It's trash so I really couldn't see Menagerie closing anytime soon.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I was in on Tuesday this week and I don't recall seeing the sign. Things seemed business as usual in the fishroom, and I had a chat about getting in some killies on their next order from Europe.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> It's not even the whole fish/plants side of it, they have more room for the dogs/pets then they do fish and plants, I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure it's there bread and butter. Also they carry exotic pets like lizards and what not which most stores downtown do not, giving them a huge advantage for reptile lovers. I know this site does lots of marketing for them but for many Cabbagetown residents Menagerie is just the place to go, theres a petvalue down the street but..It's trash so I really couldn't see Menagerie closing anytime soon.


All pet valus are trash essentially. I work at one and they don't deliver on equipment or livestock for fish. They do well with dog and cat food though


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I've never seen a pet valu that sells fish


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

We have two stores in town here.
One does sell fish. And a few cats and reptiles


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

PPulcher said:


> I was in on Tuesday this week and I don't recall seeing the sign. Things seemed business as usual in the fishroom, and I had a chat about getting in some killies on their next order from Europe.


The for sale sign is out front, on the right hand (south) end of their building. If you look at the giant lizard on top of the door, then down, and to the right, you'll see it.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> I've never seen a pet valu that sells fish


401 and Weston. Only store, East Gwilumberry may start selling them soon when the new owner arrives in December.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha

If you read the sign it says 543B Parliament Street. It's one of the overpriced town homes beside us. Do a search and see how much it's going for... insane!!

The only way the Menagerie is going anywhere is if the owner dies or is eaten by a shark when he's in Florida and even if that happens it would still be around for quite a while.

The owner of the store owns the buildings and he lives above the store as well as the store manager/her husband (another manager) as well as another employee in the third apartment.

We allowed the real estate agent to put his sign on our property as there is no spot to put one on the town homes frontage.

Starting a rumour is irresponsible and if you actually looked at the sign you would see what it says.

Think and verify before you post.... or call the store

as for Pet Valu's that sell fish.. there are a number of them in small towns like Parry Sound and Bracebridge that do a reasonable job of stocking fish especially for being in such small towns.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

menagerie said:


> Starting a rumour is irresponsible and if you actually looked at the sign you would see what it says.
> 
> Think and verify before you post.... or call the store


Seriously...

If a store is closing, the first thing would be the liquidation of its stocks, *NOT* the sale of the building it is in. No business is going to put up a "for sale" sign before the store itself is empty.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Um... They did think, then they asked if anybody knew if it was closing and everybody hoped not. I don't think it's irresponsible to ask the general masses that have recommended the store to them in the past.
> 
> As well, considering you're posting on behalf of the store, perhaps you should think and verify before you post, as your attitude (shown above) reflects on your store and the number of people who may, or in this case may not visit.


Not really trying to be attitudinal but knowing that the original poster is Pablo Escobar, who onced worked at the Menagerie, then he was more than welcome to give us a call and say "Whats' up?" rather than post a thread that leads to rumours and a bit of customer concern. Calling the store would have been a better first step. 
If you think that trying to nip that in the bud is bad attitude than that is your prerogative. When a customer comes to me today and another one calls telling me there is a rumour that the Menagerie is closing then that concerns me.

whether or not you visit the store based on a perceived bad attitude is totally up to you.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I wasn't trying to start a rumor. I figured calling the store to ask a question like "Are you moving" would result in an annoyance to you, or Levanna, or whoever picked the phone up, so I opted to ask online if anybody knew whether the store was closing/moving/etc.

I don't like to call unless I have something related to doing business with the store to talk about. Like "Do you have these fish in stock" or something like that. I just didn't want to bother you guys.

I think a rumor would be "The Menagerie is closing!", and not "Is The Menagerie closing?". I didn't word it rumortorically. 
Sorry if my posting this question has caused you any difficulties or annoyance in terms of people asking you if the store was closing, etc.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

It's all good Pablo.  Stop by sometime and say hello. The funny thing is that these overpriced town homes sell lightning fast and the sign will go away by the end of next week.

If anyone wants to move in next door here's the listing.

http://www.homefinder.ca/listings/1470872-543b-parliament-st-toronto-ontario-c2783100


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, I'm glad that got cleared up


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

829 thousand for 2000 Sq feet? 
And people buy these?! 

Thanks for the invitation, Harold. I haven't bought any new fish in quite a long time. I'm thinking of setting up a small tank of stuff I've never kept before like Badis badis.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

mistersprinkles said:


> 829 thousand for 2000 Sq feet?
> And people buy these?!
> 
> Thanks for the invitation, Harold. I haven't bought any new fish in quite a long time. I'm thinking of setting up a small tank of stuff I've never kept before like Badis badis.


The unit 2 letters over sold for a million!!!!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

menagerie said:


> The unit 2 letters over sold for a million!!!!


That's just ridiculous. It's not even right on the subway line or anything...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Closing this thread since the question has been answered.
--
Paul


----------

